#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > Civil Engineering Notes >  >  Environmental pollution free pdf download

## akansha gupta

It might be a physical component, which is also be known as physical  environment or a-biotic environment which includes the built  environment. The natural surroundings like air conditions, water, land,  atmosphere etc are usually the part of physical environment but they  usually are known as natural environment. People surrounding the item or  thing, this type of environment is known as human environment. This is  also known as the social environment and includes elements like the  religious environment, emotional environment, residence, relations etc.
Environment is derived from the French word Environ which means to encircle or surround. 		  Environment is sum total of water, air, and land,  inter-relationships among themselves and also with the human beings,  other living organisms and property. The above definition given in  Environment Act, 1986 clearly indicates that environment includes all  the physical and biological surroundings and their interactions.





  Similar Threads: Environmental Science Ebook/pdf/ppt free download Automotive pollution and control full notes ebook free download pdf Water pollution free lecture notes Marine pollution free notes download Air pollution free pdf download

----------

